
China says will 'never surrender' on trade, Trump warns against retaliation - SolaceQuantum
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-china/china-says-will-never-surrender-on-trade-trump-warns-against-retaliation-idUSKCN1SI0B8
======
NotPaidToPost
It was always going to be difficult relations because of the cultural
differences between China and the US.

But it's made much worse by Trump. The guy is pretty much the opposite of
Chinese culture and he seems to not care at all about other countries'
cultures and history, let alone basic diplomatic language.

Don't make the Chinese lose face.

Don't ask for something that would look like a loss of sovereignty to a
foreign power.

